# Favorite Quotes



## wingchun100 (May 29, 2014)

Another thread that could run forever: how about sharing some of your favorite quotes? Here is one of mine:

"The emotions of man are stirred more quickly than man's intelligence."
Oscar Wilde


----------



## Steve (May 29, 2014)

"Beer is proof that God loves us and wants for us to be happy."  - Benjamin Franklin

I also really like the Ghandi quote below.  People often misunderstand the relationship between choosing to be non-violent and being unable to act violently.   Ghandi taught that one must have the capability to act with violence in order to make the choice of non-violence meaningful.  Lacking the will or ability to protect yourself is cowardice.


----------



## Buka (May 29, 2014)

"A person who won't read has no advantage over one who can't read."
Mark Twain


----------



## crushing (May 29, 2014)

Steve said:


> "Beer is proof that God loves us and wants for us to be happy."  - Benjamin Franklin


----------



## wingchun100 (May 29, 2014)

It's easy enough to prove mine. It is right from something Wilde wrote called "The Soul of Man Under Socialism."


----------



## Steve (May 29, 2014)

Gandhi's views - Peace, Nonviolence and Conflict Resolution 

Some background on my Ghandi quote.

Regarding the Franklin quote???  Well, maybe that one's not so authentical.


----------



## Transk53 (May 31, 2014)

1987 - Micheal Fish. Perhaps not quite the qoute, more a statement, but this I will remember for ever. I was 16 at the time and in the area.

Clicky


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 31, 2014)

"If you want to learn how to fight, fight".

Forget who said this.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 12, 2014)

"You can get more with a kind word and a gun than with just a kind word."

Al Capone


----------



## donald1 (Jun 12, 2014)

You may not achieve rank by physical ability alone but must also demonstrate the proper attitude - master seiko toguchi 

If you stare at the grass then you'll get knocked on your ___ - my old football coach

Winning isn't everything,  but wanting to win is - vince limbardy


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 13, 2014)

"You can't have everything. Where would you put it?" 
Steven Wright


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 13, 2014)

"I'm not crazy. My mother had me tested."
Sheldon Cooper


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 13, 2014)

Never trouble trouble till trouble troubles you

from my yearbook


----------



## Buka (May 12, 2017)

_A friend helps you move. A best friend helps you move a body.
_
Always loved that quote.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 12, 2017)

"*Après moi, le déluge*" - Louis XV


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 12, 2017)

Keep your friends close but keep your enemy closer.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 12, 2017)

"A mother's boy has never wept, nor dashed a thousand kim." - Dutch Schultz


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 12, 2017)

"Clap for the Wolfman."  - Burton Cummings


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 12, 2017)

Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage
And then is heard no more. It is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury
Signifying nothing.

-- Macbeth, Shakespeare


----------



## Paul_D (May 12, 2017)

Just ****ing hit the **** - Lee Morrison

How much more information than that do you need to know you need to do something? - Lee Morrison

If you have to be physical the pre-emptive strike is the only consistently effective technique. - Geoff Thompson


----------



## morlock (May 12, 2017)

Failing to prepare is preparing to fail
If it ain't broken, don't fix it
If there's a doubt, there's no doubt
I hold it to be the inalienable right of anybody to go to hell in his own way. - Robert Frost


----------



## Jenna (May 13, 2017)

morlock said:


> If there's a doubt, there's no doubt


Hi, what does this quotation or idiom mean please? thank you!


----------



## wingchun100 (May 18, 2017)

“Nature does not know extinction; all it knows is transformation. Everything science has taught me, and continues to teach me, strengthens my belief in the continuity of our spiritual existence after death.”

Werner Von Braun


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 18, 2017)

If you move a

- tree, that tree will die.
- person, that person will live long.


----------



## morlock (May 18, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Hi, what does this quotation or idiom mean please? thank you!


If there is a doubt, there is no doubt.

It means trust your feelings. If you feel something isn't right, it means something isn't right.

I like this quote because in a civil society, we learn to repress our feelings, discard or distrust them. However, if we learn to connect with them, we can find that they often are spot on. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## morlock (May 18, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> “Nature does not know extinction; all it knows is transformation. Everything science has taught me, and continues to teach me, strengthens my belief in the continuity of our spiritual existence after death.”
> 
> Werner Von Braun


From the same author, I like : The organism is a theory of its environment.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2017)

The dude abides.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 24, 2017)

"We're in America today, and we're ready to roll."
March Borchardy, AMERICAN MOVIE

I can't explain why that has always made me smile. For some reason it makes me feel optimistic. Maybe it is because America used to be touted as the "land of opportunity," and it was said by a guy who was downtrodden and poor, faced all kinds of setbacks, and yet charged ahead. He might not even have enough money to fill his gas tank, but dammit he was going to make a movie!


----------



## Buka (May 25, 2017)

_"Be wary of strong drink. It can make you shoot at tax collectors....and miss_."
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## morlock (May 25, 2017)

Ah, Robert Heinlein! Reading Spaceship Trooper always reminds me of my infantry bootcamp summer. Good memories in my case 

My favorite quote from him is this famous one:

A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects.

-Robert A. Heinlein

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

